# mk1 jetta air ride options?



## brysawn (May 17, 2007)

im looking to get an air ride system for my mk1 jetta coupe. whats a good complete kit? i was looking at the hps premium series, what all does this include? any help would be appreciated, with links and prices


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (brysawn)*

i looked into hps a while back but i couldnt find any info as far as how low it goes or pics of it installed ect. i also couldnt find anyone who carries it.

i would talk to bagyard and purchase one of their kits or just build your own through AAC.

mk1's are a PITA as that from the factory they sit awfully high and the oil pan sits awfully low.
so if your looking to lay it out your going to have to notch the unibody, raise the strut towers, modify the oil pan ect.


----------



## brysawn (May 17, 2007)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i looked into hps a while back but i couldnt find any info as far as how low it goes or pics of it installed ect. i also couldnt find anyone who carries it.

i would talk to bagyard and purchase one of their kits or just build your own through AAC.

mk1's are a PITA as that from the factory they sit awfully high and the oil pan sits awfully low.
so if your looking to lay it out your going to have to notch the unibody, raise the strut towers, modify the oil pan ect.









ive seen your setup and its pretty nice, what do you have going?


----------



## brysawn (May 17, 2007)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (brysawn)*

bump, need some help. air assisted looks pretty good right now


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bagyard makes a kit for the MkI.








I can get you pricing if you'd like.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

im following this. i too have 1981 jetta coupe lookin to bag


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Bagyards kit is 1695 for the F&R setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Bagyards kit is 1695 for the F&R setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

any shots of that installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Let me see if I can dig some up for you.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Let me see if I can dig some up for you.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
seems like at that price its barely more expensive than decent coilovers+bags...so itd be interesting to see how low it goes right out of the box


----------



## blkmrkt (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
seems like at that price its barely more expensive than decent coilovers+bags...so itd be interesting to see how low it goes right out of the box








yeah but bryson already as really nice coils so he'd be better off making his own setup through aac


----------



## brysawn (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (blkmrkt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blkmrkt* »_yeah but bryson already as really nice coils so he'd be better off making his own setup through aac

never got them, but that bagyard setup doesnt seem too bad


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll have to grab some from the team in Austria when they come back from the Essen Motorshow. 
I'm not going to hide the fact that the Bagyard setup is going to be a little more expensive. However, if you understood the amount of time and effort that goes into producing just one set of struts you'd probably have a better understanding. We use only the highest quality materials and I definitely wouldn't sell you a kit that I wouldn't run on my own car. The MkI kit from Bagyard is 2040 for the Front and Rear complete (bags only)
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ The MkI kit from Bagyard is 2040 for the Front and Rear complete (bags only)


what was included in the 1695 price you mentioned earlier?
also, how do you mean complete w/ bags only? thats still strut and bag right?
oh...one more thing








got any dimensions for the front bags on these guys?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

my bagyards are going to come in someday....someday...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Sorry, I was reading the price list in Euros and not USD. I get issued a new price list pretty frequently due to the fluctuation in exchange rates. And, honestly - no idea why I wrote bags only. Its a complete setup. I can provide pictures if needed. I'll have to get the dimensions from Eddy when he gets back from Essen. They're over there unveiling some Porsche air ride products.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ Its a complete setup. I can provide pictures if needed. I'll have to get the dimensions from Eddy when he gets back from Essen. 

if you could post a few shots, thatd be awesome
thanks for following up


----------



## brysawn (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
if you could post a few shots, thatd be awesome
thanks for following up
















some pictures would be great, thanks!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (brysawn)*

more info for mk1 jettas...... thanks.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (hazw8st)*

ill have my setup finished up pretty soon...
im going to see how low it gets without raising the towers or notching the front first. im running bagyard fronts, and the chapman rears...basically the same setup as madtexture but without the chassis mods







...for now!
whole system should be wrapped up this weekend, but im waiting for the front struts to come in still


----------



## jearp (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (ValveCoverGasket)*

interested in this to, im me some info valvecovergasket. would be appreciated!
looking to bag my 84 jetta.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
whole system should be wrapped up this weekend, but im waiting for the front struts to come in still









andrew informed me today that the fronts should be here friday, so i think the whole setup should be wrapped up over the weekend.
heres the build thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4400253


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (ValveCoverGasket)*

pics of the kit for the masses


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: mk1 jetta air ride options? (Vegeta Gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegeta Gti* »_pics of the kit for the masses

lots of pictures in that build thread i linked to above... if thats what youre after


----------

